# No Tresspassing



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Hello - I am new to this site and may be doing this wrong, so please bear with me. I am seeking information on the process and penalties for ignoring a 'No Tresspassing' sign on private property. Specifically, my daughter was driving and wanted to stop to check the rear of the car. She turned in to a side street (which happened to be a private way) and only after completing the turn did she notice the No Tresspassing sign on the street sign pole (it was not visible from the main road). She was in the process of turning around to leave when the owner bolted out of a house and started yelling and wrote down her license plate. She is nervous and I wanted to know more about the law and police practive in this area. Thanks!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

As long as she left the area as soon as she saw the sign, I would say the screaming homeowner doesn't have much of a case.

Unless of course, your daughter is not being completely honest.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks; not that she would ever go down this street again, but I am now curious about the potential penalties: is simple tresspassing a crime? a fine? jail? does a police officer need to witness it (although here there is no argument)? is simply leaving the area the correction? Assuming everyone is telling the truth in my example, when does the homeowner go 'over the top' and become the agggressor (she was on a paved private way, not on the personal property - she never left the vehicle)?
Thanks for your insight!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

94c said:


> As long as she left the area as soon as she saw the sign, I would say the screaming homeowner doesn't have much of a case.
> 
> Unless of course, your daughter is not being completely honest.


 you are just soooo jaded! lol


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> you are just soooo jaded! lol


I actually used to believe people. Then I became a cop and everyone started lying to me.

The classic lines being, "That's not mine", "I didn't do it," and the ever popular, "I only ad two beers, ocifer."


----------

